# What happens if people find out I was in cadets?



## Aaron97 (13 Feb 2015)

I have heard many people say not to let anyone know in your unit or during basic, except ur recruiter, that you use to be a cadet because "bad things will happen"..can anyone specify on this. Much appreciated. I am 17 any plan on applying in the next 2-4 years and am interested in Weapons Technician or Armoured Soldier


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Feb 2015)

Many people haven't got a clue, and should not make comments on subjects they know nothing about.

What will happen if "people" find out you were a cadet? They may expect you to have a little more on the ball than folks coming straight off the street. They may expect you to step up and help others without being asked. Then again, they may expect nothing from you.

The best advice is "two ears, one mouth to be used in that ratio." Show initiative, help others, and keep silent unless asked.


----------



## dimsum (13 Feb 2015)

Also, never be that guy/gal who says "this is how we do XYZ in Cadets".


----------



## Pusser (13 Feb 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Also, never be that guy/gal who says "this is how we do XYZ in Cadets".



 :goodpost:  That's the best advice.

I was a cadet, then a Reservist and finally wound up in the Regular Force.

Your staff will know that you've been a cadet.  It's on your file and you should be glad of this as that is one of the things that may have helped you get in the CF in the first place (gives you one more reason to pick you over another candidate during the recruiting process).  Not to mention the fact (as far as I know this is still the case) that you can get a bit of a jump on pay incentives if you have been a cadet with enough service.

The biggest advantage you're going to have as an ex-cadet is that you hopefully have a firm grasp on boot-polishing, ironing and drill.  You should offer to help others in this regard as it will only stand you well in the eyes of both your instructors and your peers.  HOWEVER, be careful how you do this.  HELP them.  Do NOT lecture them or sneer at them because they don't master it as quickly as you think you did.  You may have some other experiences and knowledge from cadets as well, which can also help you.  Just remember though that notwithstanding their similarities and relationship, the modern CF and the cadet organizations are not the same and you will find significant differences.  Learn what those differences are and react accordingly.

You may not wish to advertise that you were a cadet, but you don't need to deny it either.

PS:  The same sort of advice also applies to Reservists moving into the Regular Force (and I presume the other direction as well, but I've never done that).


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 Feb 2015)

The only thing any of my DS have ever said to me was 

"Cadets, huh?" -First drill lesson

"Troops, look to your right. Get that man to teach you how to iron and polish. Then maybe you'll stop f*@&ing up so much. It's the only useful thing cadets bring with them." -First full dress inspection

Don't sweat it. Be a silent professional about it. I never talked about being a cadet because when I was done I put it behind me, but I never denied it when someone asked. Not because I regretted it, but so I could better myself and concentrate on my military and civil career goals.


----------



## runormal (13 Feb 2015)

At my unit we have numerous ex cadets. Some are just ex cadets and thats that, they might even make fun of it "I learned it the stupid way". Others were super high up and when they transferred over didn't really understand that they were now on the bottom and equal to their peers 

I've seen said individuals lecture other candidates on drill and then everyone just piles on them. Then after that if we were to jab them we'd always throw a "oh is this what you did in cadets".

I wouldn't worry about it, just don't go walking around saying things such as " I already know this" "uh Sgt, we didn't do it that way in cadets".

Like the others said, keep your head down and _when_ the time comes to assist others with polishing boots and drill help out your course mates out but do not lecture them.


----------



## Cbbmtt (13 Feb 2015)

I read posts like these before going to basic and didn't think it would bother me. But, after the 100th time of hearing "Well in the cadets we did it this way" I lost some liking towards the individuals. 

You will earn respect by helping others not talking about how you have experience. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Strike (13 Feb 2015)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when I did basic, we had 6 girls in our platoon and two of us had been in cadets.  We did all the polishing and ironing and the rest of the girls handled the rest of the kit in the room.  Whenever someone asked if I thought I was 'all that' because I had been in cadets I just told them that it taught me how to polish, iron and do my own laundry.  It did make doing drill that much easier too.


----------



## krimynal (13 Feb 2015)

don't be a smart*** about the fact you were in the cadet.  Do what you are told the way they want it.  Whatever ranks you were , whatever you did before.

You will be able to help the rest of the platoon when they ask you to , but don't start acting like you are over the top because you have "so much more experience".  Trust me , you don't want to be a target!


----------



## nickbond1266 (13 Feb 2015)

Hey guys I'm hoping to apply In April, for a reserve unit for infantry. If anyone has anything about joining, pay anything at all would be great thank you.


----------



## krimynal (13 Feb 2015)

nickbond1266 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm hoping to apply In April, for a reserve unit for infantry. If anyone has anything about joining, pay anything at all would be great thank you.



do you always ask to be spoonfed like that ?

There is a search function on this site , and you can definitely learn to use it ! pretty simple and it will answer EVERYTHING you need to know because a LOT of people asked the same exact questions and got answered over a hundred times !


----------



## nickbond1266 (13 Feb 2015)

Ups sorry boss. Thanks for the help


----------



## ElecEngGirl (22 Mar 2015)

Aaron97 said:
			
		

> I have heard many people say not to let anyone know in your unit or during basic, except ur recruiter, that you use to be a cadet because "bad things will happen"..can anyone specify on this. Much appreciated. I am 17 any plan on applying in the next 2-4 years and am interested in Weapons Technician or Armoured Soldier



Super Cadets. They're those people who used to be a Cadet and can't help but rub it in everybody's face. They're the ones that think they know all the skills and they're the best in the group. However, military courses progress quite quickly, and you'll soon find yourself surpassed! 

It's totally fine if you mention you were in Cadets. Just don't rub it in people's faces and go around advertising it. People will quickly dislike you for being the know-it-all, _if_ you make it seem like you're the know-it-all.

Otherwise, Cadets does help you in the sense that you know how to maintain a high dress standard, as well you may know a little bit of what to expect of the military life.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Mar 2015)

Don't listen to any of these greyman and women.  Go in there and demand respect. Tell them you should be the section and course senior because of your cadet experience.  Laugh at their feeble attempts to shine boots, fold sheets or dress themselves.


----------



## Treemoss (22 Mar 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Don't listen to any of these greyman and women.  Go in there and demand respect. Tell them you should be the section and course senior because of your cadet experience.  Laugh at their feeble attempts to shine boots, fold sheets or dress themselves.



Haha.. yea... we had a couple like that. Best thing ever to learn some of the basic basics. Their section heads hate cadets and jack'em pretty good though : D.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Mar 2015)

Yea,  it's okay to challenge 'course moms'  to a trial by combat too.


----------

